# The War of the Ring New Releases - Update 07.03.09



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Courtesy of gaarew at The One Ring (reliable source and a GW manager). 


*Available 4th April *


War of the Ring book £35 
Uruk-hai, Minas Tirith, Rohan and Morannon Orc Command - £15 - will contain 3 miniatures (Captain, Standard and Musician) - if you go to the GW site and look for the WotR trailer, before it plays it shows a static shot of some Uruks. The first battalion shows the new Captain, Banner bearer on rock, and half the musician. You can also see 2 new Uruk models (one of which is on a rock). 
Ent £15 -plastic, has alternative leg stomping an Uruk, not sure about alt faces etc. 
Army of the Dead £15 - Plastic box set. Yes, that's 24 Warriors of the Dead! 
Sons of Eorl (mtd) £8 - nothing for this 
Halbarad £7 - not sure if this is the Banner weilding version (makes sense though) 
Grey Company £8 - nothing on this either, possibly just 3 metalminis. 
There will also be another plastic box that will replace the metals, although details are hazy. It may possibly be Dunlendings or Khandish Mercs. 
Elven cavalry will be released. 
Elven catapult is incoming. 
Plastic High Elves inc. Spearmen. 
Plastic Galadhrim (not new news)
So, there we go, all models that are scheduled for release day.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Army of the Dead looks a good deal. I like the look of those, the Uruk Hai and the Elves.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

can't wait for my dwarves to do some killing in war of the ring vault warden teams D10 S5 with +1 to wound


----------



## jonnywright104 (Jan 19, 2009)

played it today. . . .absolutely fantastic game, really well worked, very well balanced and great to play!! i can definately see this overtaking lotr for popularity!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

jonnywright104 said:


> i can definately see this overtaking lotr for popularity!


Wouldn't surprise me. A brand new mass battle system against a (and I hate to admit this) dying game.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It may rekindle interest in LotR. It's not as if the models aren't compatible, and some people who may have ignored LotR might be tempted.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Syph said:


> It may rekindle interest in LotR. It's not as if the models aren't compatible, and some people who may have ignored LotR might be tempted.


Here's to hoping it does! k:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Here's to hoping it does! k:


Have to agree with you on that one. 

Whenever new news on War of the Ring arises, I'll make sure I post it here ASAP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For a side note, the Grey Company are the last of the Numenoreans, the Rangers of the North, and the Elves, particularly those lead by the Sons of Elrond - perhaps the last of the Noldor (Grey Elves, rather than those of the kin of Feanor, the High Elves).

Sons of Eorl are literally translated as the Eorlingas. Not sure otherwise.

Elf-fucking-cavalry? Woop Woop.

EDIT - Feel free to take a pinch of salt with my LotR History, then say fuck that, and throw the bag over your shoulder.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Actually, the Noldor are the High Elves (who went to Aman but returned with the Children of Finwe, including Feanor, Galadriel etc), the Sindar are the Grey Elves who stayed in Beleriand with Elu Thingol/Elwe Sindacollo (and mostly lived in Doriath).

However, "Noldo" means "Deep One" so they're also called "Deep Elves". And the Vanyar who stayed in Aman also complicate matters. But...

The inhabitants of Imladris are mostly Noldorian (so High Elves), but include some Sindar as well. Elrond is descended from both houses (Gt-gt grandson of both Finwe and Elwe), and the Sons of Elrond, as children of Celebrian as well (daughter of Celeborn, kinsman of Thingol, and Galadriel, kinswoman of Feanor) are also of mixed Sindarin and Noldorian heritage. His (Elrond's) position is the leader of the Noldor - he is the Heir of Turgon of Gondolin, through Idril.

Not that I've studied this you understand.

:cyclops. You know who it is don't you? Let me drop some hints: he's got one eye and he makes things in a volcano. EEEK!:


----------



## howling griffon (Feb 6, 2009)

all elf units cause terror...which is filthy...had a game on saturday and got my ass handed to me...pikemen kill cavalry god tho! if you play uruk hai...buy lots of pikemen!!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That's cool that elves cause terror but if it's against anything I won't be happy. Would make sense against Orcs but against Men or Dwarves!?

Finally Pikemen have better rules? Great!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

you do all realise that war of the ring is a total re write to the currant game to bring it in line with the other two systems dont you?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

zahariel said:


> you do all realise that war of the ring is a total re write to the currant game to bring it in line with the other two systems dont you?


What makes you say this?

It is in no way a rewrite of Lord of the Rings but a new game in addition to the Lord of the Rings. It's just like 40K Apocalypse for Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

if it's more of an expansion wouldn't it be more rekindling LOTR instead of taking it over? meh doesn't matyter much anyway...

I'm liking the sound of the new elf units. Always wanted some to personalise my dark elves....


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I wouldn't have expected it to take over LOTR but as you say build interest in it again. Mainly because as was said before, if people buy a large army for War of the Ring, the fact that both games use the same models means there'll be nothing from stopping people from playing that instead. Also it'll be more convenient to have a standard LOTR game due to size of games.

But I dunno, all I can say knowingly is that I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

[if]http://plasticlegions.blogspot.com/2009/02/war-of-ring.html[/if] 

Bit more info there, link from TTGN.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

If anyone is intrigued to see some stuff, I posted from lists and plans within my blog. A basic Gondor, Isengard, and Forgotten Realms list ROFL


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, I just went to my GW store and the store was pretty empty, so I guess they took advantage of that to break out the War of the Ring products and start building and painting them, so I got a sneak peek of the new minis. Here's my review:

1. Ents: These are massive! I think they're a bit taller than an Eldar Wraithlord, and doesn't look as stupid as it did on WD

2. Plastic Army of the Dead: Looks a lot more ghost-like than the pewter ones. The pewter ones looked like they were human, in fact, I bought a set and painted them as Men, and they didn't look like ghosts at all! The plastic ones, however, have a nice skeleton/ghost touch to them, definitely worth $20. 

3. Uruk Hai Command: Yes, there's that Uruk on the rock that some people have spotted on WD, the set's not too impressive. 

4. Gondor Command: Really, it's nothing different than the current commanders and captains that are sold on blister packs. 

That's about it, I remember seeing new Rohirrim, but I'll have to take a good look at them again, I only had a brief glimpse.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the plastic ent looked way too bland in WD earlier..... ther better be more stuff in it to make it some bit more ent-y


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

Managed to get a glimpse at the book at my local today. Looks impresive lots of cool extra rules that the heros give out to their formations, magic looks pretty sick and the fortunes/fates (like strategic assests from 40k apocalypse) look like fun. 

Game seems similar to warmaster for all those hoary old vets out there, and seems to speed up the combats.

There is only 10 army lists in the book, 5 good and 5 evil but the allies system allows some cross pollination. Lots of funky formations inc. but not limited to :-

The white council elrond, saruman gandalf and galadriel in one formation yikes!

The nine - well its nine ringwraiths aint it

The five - five wizards yes the other 2 have been revealed but dont have their normal names

plus some cool new characters including an Easterling supreme commander, a named goblin shaman model looks so cool, and a few others that i am afraid my dodgy memory has refused to remember.

Can't wait to try this out later in the month any more sightings will be reported.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

No one plays in this area, sadly. I'd love to try it, especially after seeing these new releases in the booklet that my FLGS received, but lack of players and a poor economy seems to be keeping me from traveling to play.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I've seen the new releases (Had the sales fluff leflet though) And saw the models at the open day, It looks great is all i can say. Big ass lord of the rings battles, who wouldn't like it? I really can't wait to make my Gondor army ALOT bigger! Along with my 4 40k armys and 2 Fantasy ones, my Dark age models, avatars of war.............. I need some help!

On a more serious note, i really do hope it rekindles a bit of interest in lord of the rings, its a good game.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The War of the Rings releases (such as the Ent, new Army of the Dead) are now available on the Games Workshop website, for those interested.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

And GW should have sent you a newsletter by now about the War of the Ring on Advanced order, I'm liking the Gondor command for some reason. I know they don't look special, but something about them.....


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

MAy have to dust off my rohirrim
The models will be compatible right 
cos i already have a load of rohirrim
and i dont wanna have to buy it all again


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah the models are compatable. I think they've decided that they're not getting people to actually buy new LotR stuff, so they've substantially re-designed the game for much larger armies... so we all go and buy more stuff.

I've fallen for it already, for sure.

:gullible cyclops:


----------



## Blood Pact (Feb 25, 2009)

Wat the shiz...are they trying to make lotr like fantasy or somthin' with their movement trays and what not?!?

I do like the new command stuff though its pretty BA!


----------



## The rabid simian (Feb 18, 2009)

The GW website has quickstart rules up for WotR

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=11400003

Includes a scenario with stats for some of the basic troops of the game and trolls!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Popped into Warhammer World today and they had a table with WotR playable. The movement trays look good - they should have landed in the inboxes of GW site subscribers. For those who don't receive it:










EDIT:

Other stuff -

*Fallen Realms:*









£195

*Gondor:*








£116

*Isengard:*








£79

*Mordor:*








£126

*Rohan:*








£79

(All give or take 30p or whatever)


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Those movement bases look pretty nice, actually. I'm surprised at the quality of it. Those army sets look like a pretty good deal, but they've been out for a while, haven't they? They just sort of slipped past a lot of us cuz GW didn't really announce it, but I remember these army bundles came around December/January.

EDIT: Oh, and if anyone wants to see the painted version of the plastic Galadrim (is that how it's spelled?), then download the WoTR quickstart rules and you'll see the picture of the company of them next to that combat chart.


----------



## chris kirky (Feb 26, 2009)

I played a massive wotr game at my local gw yesterday and it is sooooo much better than the origional game.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yeah, so how was the event at GW yesterday? Was it just a day of playing a huge battle, or did they actually have modeling workshops and the like?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh im so hooked 
argh damn u games workshop
stop drawing me back in
well time to repaint my rohirrim and get back on the table lol


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The local GW redshirt ran me through a quick intro game with the new rules. Got to admit, its a pretty good system and I enjoyed it. Still not buying the game though as there is really no background to the game anymore and its GW just using LOTR characters with no sense of time or story.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Had my intro game, enjoyed it thoroughly. Enough for me to put my £5 deposit on it  Looking forward to this indeed.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Daemon army anyone?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Daemon army?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Update on releases, GW has a bunch of new WoTR stuff on advance order, including a new Gandalf, Easterlings, command for dwarves, AotD, and a bunch more I don't want to list, cuz it's so much! So here's the link! http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1370003&rootCatGameStyle=lotr

I love Amdur, doesn't he look awesome?! And how about that Witch King??! I think you can faintly see his face!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

MUST NOT BUY ARMY OF THE DEAD OR URUK HAI. MUST NOT BUY ARMY OF THE DEAD OR URUK HAI...

I swear it's visual crack this stuff.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I've just seen this stuff myself and have to say... that Gandalf is bloody amazing! At first I was thinking "What... that's not new!" then I remembered Ebob had sculpted a Gandalf on Horseback that looks exactly the same. Gandalf is definitely on my list of to-buys.

The Uruk-Hai also look really nice, I'd say they're better than the original 4 Poses to be honest.


----------



## david.carroll01 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: The War of the Ring New Releases*

War of the Ring immerses players in the struggle for Middle-earth, placing them in command over the military might of vast armies, as well as over Tolkien’s most legendary characters as they decide the fate of the world, for good or ill. The One Ring is an artifact of unimaginable power, and neither the Free Peoples nor the dark host of the Shadow will rest until it is in their control.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

how comes this post got ressurected?


----------

